# Dog is afraid to go outside



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Okay, this happens every year at this time - 4th of July and thunderstorm seasons.

However, this season is seemingly worse. She is hiding out in the kitchen and when i ever call her - she won't come. Not even "people food" can entice her much.

I don't want to wait to let her "go out" when she absolutely has to, otherwise its in the middle of the night, or worse, she has an accident.

Now, I know I shouldn't do this, but I do go to her with leash & collar in hand ( I had to leave for a bit, and I prefer she go potty before I go, to avoid accidents), and usually she will get up and go with me then, but tonight - she was being very stubborn (imagine that from a Shepherd) 

She had her mouth open but never tried to bite - just trying to look tuff, and then she did growl once. After a couple moments, she finally caved and we went out and then for a small car ride - which she loves. &That was worth the gas money.

How do I get her and I through this? It seems to get "worse" every summer. I miss our walks, playing, but she just seems to be a couch potato anymore.

Did I break her again?

**up until two weeks ago, we had even been going to classes to work on her mannors on walks and when in public so she doesn't play bark at all the other dogs. She did really well in it, but other than that time - she just doesn't want to be out.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Interesting that you are having this problem. I am having the same problem with Apollo. I am hoping that some of his problem is all of the stress in the house recently. He is afraid of fireworks, afraid of thunder, has started running the other way when we call him, and most disturbing he has started peeing in the house every time he gets excited. He has also started barking at every person he sees who is not a family member. 

I am trying to figure this all out because I did not have these issues with him before DH's heart attack. 

I will be watching this very closely for suggestions on these problems.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

If it were me I would be as matter of fact as possible. No emotion, no coddling, no encouragement, we're just going outside. Clip on the leash and go. Do not stop, do not hesitate. If you make big deal out of it and pause all it does is give them more time to think about it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddInteresting that you are having this problem. I am having the same problem with Apollo. I am hoping that some of his problem is all of the stress in the house recently. He is afraid of fireworks, afraid of thunder, has started running the other way when we call him, and most disturbing he has started peeing in the house every time he gets excited. He has also started barking at every person he sees who is not a family member.
> 
> I am trying to figure this all out because I did not have these issues with him before DH's heart attack.
> 
> I will be watching this very closely for suggestions on these problems.


I think Apollo knows you DH is sick (in a sense) and he is in protective mode and doesn't want to leave him


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Check out the ShyK9 group on Yahoo-some good information just in the archives alone to help dogs get through tough spots. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/shy-k9s/

There is also the heat to consider-my dogs do not want to be out in this kind of heat. SO add that to the mix-not a fear of heat, just smarter than we are when it comes to amount of time spent outside.









Is Apollo going through a fear period anyway? Where is MaggieRoseLee?


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Apollo is a completely different dog then he was before I had to go to Raleigh. He had not had any accidents for 3 days, he was learning the basics command, sit, shake. He was doing great walking on his leash, not it is like I have a completely different dog. If I call him he runs the other way. He used to run as fast as he could to me if I called him.

He has always been more of a mommy's boy then a daddy's boy, so not sure about the sick thing. He really hasnt interacted much with DH since last Friday when he was laying with him.

Anyways dont want to take over this thread.


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDIf it were me I would be as matter of fact as possible. No emotion, no coddling, no encouragement, we're just going outside. Clip on the leash and go. Do not stop, do not hesitate. If you make big deal out of it and pause all it does is give them more time to think about it.


i do it with as lttle emotion as possible, however as you may know trying to get a Shepherd to actually move once said collar ad leash are on - can be a whole other issue.


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone? suggestions for me? I ended up taking her to the vet after some serious pooh issues - vet says stress (duh) and now wants to change her diet?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I would personally contact a homeopath. It is deeper than just a behavioral issue. I have a female who became afraid to go outside because of fireworks after a rabies shot 5 years ago. Each year it became worse. I had contacted a homeopath about another dog with ocd behaviors that was cured so I tried it for this female. She is now like her old self again, she goes out at night and this year during the fireworks I gave her a dose of a remedy when she started to get a little nervous and she layed down in the room with us and went right to sleep and then went out with the rest of the dogs to go potty instead of hiding in the back hall. 
Join the yahoo group classical homeopathy pets and you can consult one of the homeopaths on the list. They don't have to see your dog. They send you a specific questionaire that you will fill out and based on your dogs behaviors, preferences and aversions they will get a "picture" of her symptoms.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Change her diet to what?

Did you check out that Yahoo group? Post there? I would! http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/shy-k9s/

Either homeopathy, acupuncture, or western medicine (medications) there are lots of things that can be done for sensitive dogs. Nina is like a barometer-when weather changes/severe weather is going to happen she will often not want to go outside. Of course, with her I think she lived outside-so she's going to make sure not to get stuck out there ever again. Nina is also on a very low dose of Elavil every other day because she had a lot of fears that didn't respond to training-now training works because her chemicals are in line. 

Kramer doesn't hear thunder or fireworks anymore and that is great-not great that he doesn't hear-but his life is much less stressful now. Unfortunately Bruno is the same way with loud noises now-so I leash him to me during storms and fireworks, giving him a space to go under while leashed, and then he's fine. Good luck!


----------

